# Lighting



## Tikulila (Feb 18, 2011)

hey all,

i just made a new rocky aquascape aquarium, and i want to make simple DIY lights.


my idea is two poles which from them the ight will hang, but im not sure what kind of light to use, flourescent? but i dont want it to be complicated.

any ideas? 

thanks


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Get as many cheap fluorescent shop lights as you can and care to hang above your tank.










One of these lights is about $20 here in the US.

That's the cheapest/easiest way.

--Nikolay


----------



## PAXpress (Sep 22, 2011)

I live in a crappy little 1 BR apartment, paid 13$ for a shop light and a 6-8 dollars on 2 bulbs for the 48" shop light. Total 27$ for low-med light on my 55gal simply hung it with chains from the ceiling with eye screw hooks. Run to a hardware store and see what you can find. Worst comes to worst you just gotta return the stuff right? I also have a clamp light I spent 7 dollars on and put one of those spiral flourescent bulbs in it which would work well for smaller tanks.


----------



## Tikulila (Feb 18, 2011)

good ideas, il think a bit more and try these, thanks


----------

